# Pig Box - Transporting to processing facility



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

Need to get two pigs to slaughter house in a month. Havent thought too much about it, but i prolly should??:grin:

SO, the pig box. You should i build one or two? Anyone have pics? i know they dont need to be elaborate, only functional. Not sure what the best way to get them (the pigs) in or transporting them (ie Back of pickup or in box on a trailer). I constructed their shelter so they could be forced out a "back door" into a box, like someone suggested.

any thoughts, ideas, suggestions? I have about a 1.5 hour trip to butcher !!

thanks
:lonergr:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 6, 2012)

Build a box out of pallets on the truck or trailer and strap it down. I would say 8 pallets. Build it 2 pallets long and one pallet wide with 2 over the top. All you need is screws to fasten the pallets together. Leave the back one off until you have them in the box. You may have to use a piece of plywood as a blocker to push them in there. A simple ramp is all you need and it can be narrow with sides of course. You also need to put some cross cleats on the ramp so they do not slip on it about every foot or so. Once they are in the box then attach the back pallet, hence the need for the plywood to block them from coming out while you put the pallet in there. Another thing that helps is to throw some feed down on the bed of the truck to keep them occupied once you get them in there.

I am overly cautious when it comes to the strength of pigs so I would additionally throw a strap as an added precaution around then entire perimeter of the box. No need to put a bottom on the box and the open slats will give them a nice cool ride.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We've used vans for years. I like the pigs being sheltered and not having any escape possibility. Make sure they can't be thrown forward. See some photos in various vans over the years here:

site:sugarmtnfarm.com van pig transport - Google Search


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I built a crate out of my in-laws old deck railing. We tore the deck down and I left the railings in tact. 2x4's top and bottom and spindles every 4"s. The pig found a weak spindle and walked right through the wall. I added a 2x6 running horizontally the length of each wall. Make the crate long enough so two people can lift one end while someone backs the truck under, then with the three people you can lift the other end of the crate where the pig will be up and slide it into the bed. 
I put the crate at the gate to the pen and through a few apples in. The only problem I had loading it was getting the right pig in.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

After the experience of an almost 400 lb boar deciding he was done being trailered and jumping over the 5ft smooth gate at the back of the trailer not once, but twice, I'll never transport another pig in anything that's not very solid and completely enclosed if I can at all avoid it. The second time I was in the trailer with the boar, and that's not something you want to see up close and personal, I promise you. Just glad we weren't on the road when it happened. If you absolutely have to transport in a homemade box in your pickup bed, make sure you put a good top on it and reinforce both it and the sides. Good luck!


----------



## Fineswine (Aug 25, 2011)

I have used a reglar landscaping trailer and built a 2x4 inclosed box and rachet straps to hold it down before buying a livestock trailer.It has worked without issue 100+ times.A van may very well work and be secure too boot,but there is no way I am riding a animal to the slaughter house while it's pooping in a inclosed area with me,lol.That wouldnt leave a good taste in my mouth for the pork I am going to pick up but whatever works works I guess.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

DH has thrown together several boxes that fit perfectly in our truck bed. He has used a wood frame with welded wire sides and now we use a box made much like the one from pallets but just 2X4's. Works great. Took him a couple hours or so on each of them. We haul sheep, pigs, goats, even a small calf or two. We always strap ours down as an extra precaution. 

LOL we have and did this past weekend hauled small animals in the back of our jeep grand cherokee when we just happened to buy something we hadn't really planned on buying. I am sure our detailer wonders what we do with the jeep. We always have to haul hay once in a while in the back and feed so it's multipurpose for sure. 

I asked last time they detailed if it was the worse they had done. They laughed and sayed NO but it is the most interesting. LOL


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's my thread about our homemade trailer. Our gilt was calm and friendly. Not sure if I'd trust it w/ a wild one.


----------

